# 13dpo BFP



## Rachellou

So excited! Tested positive today at 13 dpo with internet cheapie, confirmed with clear blue and clear blue digi with my OH this evening ❤️

View attachment 1063189


----------



## HLx

Congratulations hun :) happy and healthy 9 months to you <3


----------



## Rachellou

HLx said:


> Congratulations hun :) happy and healthy 9 months to you <3

Thank you! I’m so excited! How is it being a mummy of 2?! ❤️ Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations x


----------



## HLx

Rachellou said:


> Thank you! I’m so excited! How is it being a mummy of 2?! ❤️ Xx

Pregnancy is such a blessing, enjoy it hun! Cant say much all I've done is complain! Love love love being a mummy of two and found it pretty easy and enjoyable!, even more excited to being a mummy of 3! Now here comes the hard work hahaha <3


----------



## Rachellou

HLx said:


> Pregnancy is such a blessing, enjoy it hun! Cant say much all I've done is complain! Love love love being a mummy of two and found it pretty easy and enjoyable!, even more excited to being a mummy of 3! Now here comes the hard work hahaha <3

Not long to go! Do you have boys, girls or both? I’m feeling so blessed ❤️ Xxx


----------



## Rachellou

xxmyheartxx said:


> Congratulations x

Thank you so much. ❤️ Xxx


----------



## HLx

Rachellou said:


> Not long to go! Do you have boys, girls or both? I’m feeling so blessed ❤️ Xxx

My oldest is a girl and she's 7, my sons 5 and currently almost 21 weeks with another little man! My boy pregnancies has by far been the hardest! I'm already wishing November to get here, and I NEVER want to wish the summer away lol! <3


----------



## Rachellou

HLx said:


> My oldest is a girl and she's 7, my sons 5 and currently almost 21 weeks with another little man! My boy pregnancies has by far been the hardest! I'm already wishing November to get here, and I NEVER want to wish the summer away lol! <3

My pregnancy with my 4 year old boy was horrific! I had a subchronic haematoma from day one! So bled very heavily until I was around 16 weeks pregnant. Had awful sickness to and was severely anaemic and had to have iron tablets and vitamin b12 injections. I slept my whole pregnancy away! 
Hoping for an easier ride this time, and a girl xxx


----------



## HLx

Rachellou said:


> My pregnancy with my 4 year old boy was horrific! I had a subchronic haematoma from day one! So bled very heavily until I was around 16 weeks pregnant. Had awful sickness to and was severely anaemic and had to have iron tablets and vitamin b12 injections. I slept my whole pregnancy away!
> Hoping for an easier ride this time, and a girl xxx

It must be a boy thing! My girl pregnancy was a breeze! My first boy pregnancy was awful, and this boy pregnancy not much better lol I hope you have a nice easy pregnancy this time hun <3


----------



## Rachellou

HLx said:


> It must be a boy thing! My girl pregnancy was a breeze! My first boy pregnancy was awful, and this boy pregnancy not much better lol I hope you have a nice easy pregnancy this time hun <3

Thankyou, I’m hoping so! 
Same with you, have you picked out a name? ☺️ Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## mumof1+1

Congratulations hun


----------



## HLx

Rachellou said:


> Thankyou, I’m hoping so!
> Same with you, have you picked out a name? ☺️ Xx

Yes hun have a name picked out, just struggling on a middle name, I really want OHs first name as a middle name, but he hates his name, and there's nothing at all wrong with it and it goes well with the baby's first name, he's just being a stubborn ass hahaha <3


----------



## Rachellou

HLx said:


> Yes hun have a name picked out, just struggling on a middle name, I really want OHs first name as a middle name, but he hates his name, and there's nothing at all wrong with it and it goes well with the baby's first name, he's just being a stubborn ass hahaha <3

We’ve spoke about names but can’t agree on anything! We both love Remy for a girl! Which is really out there I know! But my mum and his mum are having none of it =; haha... xxx


----------



## blamesydney

Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## HLx

Rachellou said:


> We’ve spoke about names but can’t agree on anything! We both love Remy for a girl! Which is really out there I know! But my mum and his mum are having none of it =; haha... xxx

Oh I love unusual names, baby boy is going to be an Enzo, my partner's Portuguese and we did initially want a strong Portuguese name, but I didn't like any of them, so we opted for Italian instead hahaha x


----------



## Rachellou

HLx said:


> Oh I love unusual names, baby boy is going to be an Enzo, my partner's Portuguese and we did initially want a strong Portuguese name, but I didn't like any of them, so we opted for Italian instead hahaha x

Enzo is lovely! I have a friend that has two boys close in age, the oldest is Theo and the youngest is is Enzo ☺️ Lovely names.
I am stumped for boys names! If you have any unusual ones you won’t be using throw them my way! Haha.... my 5 year old boy is Spencer xxx


----------



## HLx

Rachellou said:


> Enzo is lovely! I have a friend that has two boys close in age, the oldest is Theo and the youngest is is Enzo ☺️ Lovely names.
> I am stumped for boys names! If you have any unusual ones you won’t be using throw them my way! Haha.... my 5 year old boy is Spencer xxx

I'm useless with boys names but I'll have a look! River and Jax for a boy was also big contenders but OH didn't like them lol! I had so many girls names picked out as I 100% thought this baby was a girl lol! It will be nice having a baby with an unusual name because my eldest is Layla which back in 2012 Layla was quite uncommon, but theres 3 other Laylas in her class now all the same age Haha! And my 5 year old is George, so very very common, I did want this baby to be named Enzo Jorge, named after big brother, but of course OH doesn't like it either! My partners first name is João and I did want that to be babys middle name, but of course, OH doesn't like his name hahaha these men are hard bloody work!!!! <3


----------



## Rachellou

HLx said:


> I'm useless with boys names but I'll have a look! River and Jax for a boy was also big contenders but OH didn't like them lol! I had so many girls names picked out as I 100% thought this baby was a girl lol! It will be nice having a baby with an unusual name because my eldest is Layla which back in 2012 Layla was quite uncommon, but theres 3 other Laylas in her class now all the same age Haha! And my 5 year old is George, so very very common, I did want this baby to be named Enzo Jorge, named after big brother, but of course OH doesn't like it either! My partners first name is João and I did want that to be babys middle name, but of course, OH doesn't like his name hahaha these men are hard bloody work!!!! <3

Oh my gosh I mentioned Jax to oh the other day too and he was having none of it! I actually love Enzo Joao! It goes so well. Quite like River but I know a girl called River Rae .... hmmm... I quite like Roman but again, oh doesn’t! He likes Archie but I don’t xxx


----------



## kealz

Congratulations! H+h 9 months. :) x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------

